# Casper's breeder



## LoveMaltese6820 (Apr 12, 2004)

I just thought I'd share this in case anyone was looking for a breeder in the TN area. 

http://www.annstefs.com/

This is the breeder I got my baby from, and she cares about her dogs soo much! She asked me tons of questions before she would even think about letting Casper go home with me! She actually started crying when we left! Casper's dad is on there- his name is Zerox. I saw his mom at her house.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

thats cool, im glad you're happy with casper. 

i told cynthia that if we get another maltese, i really like the lady irma (but she got the malts from a breeder in missouri)....SO, i will travel to missouri to that breeder to get the malt. i want to make sure its not a puppy mill, you know?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Dr. Cathy: Do you know where the breeder is located in Missouri? I am thinking of getting another puppy in a year or 2. I am going to start putting together a list now of breeders to check out when I do decide to start looking.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i have no idea. i'll try calling irma and say that you're interested.







its only 7:13am here....so i'll call in a few hours.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Forgot about the time difference. There is no hurry. I just want to put together a list of breeders. This time I am going to save up the money first. But before that can happen I need to pay off some of my credit card and also to replenish my savings account. Paying for Lexi wiped that out! :lol:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

She has some very lovely dogs, I really loved her yorkies. Here's the link to Bentley's breeder if anyone is looking in Texas. I know several other good breeders in Tx. if anyone needs names 
http://www.pashesmaltese.com/


----------

